# Necessary to cover camper?



## work2play2 (Oct 28, 2017)

I bought a new 36 foot puma polamino. It's nice. I was gonna store beside my house. Is a cover necessary. I see these 50k dollar camper out in the sun? Should I worry about a 500.00 cover or getting something to park it under or will it be perfectly fine? I want to keep this thing nice. Thanks


----------



## WayneB (Oct 28, 2017)

It's your back that will suffer handling and hoisting the cover...
 Or you can just wash the camper before and after use.

If you only plan to use 1-2 times a year, a cover will keep the finish from chalking up, So will a carport-style camper shelter.

Your call.


----------



## Greene728 (Oct 29, 2017)

Pole barn or RV type carport/shelter. Don't waste your money on a cover. 

Anytime you can keep anything out of the sun here in GA, its gonna help it and improve longevity.


----------



## NugeForPres (Oct 29, 2017)

We just put up a carport for ours.  Better safe than sorry.  I'm kind of particular, though.


----------



## HoCoLion91 (Oct 29, 2017)

Pole barn.  The roof will not last long out in the weather. It will develop a crack and water leak that will not be discovered until too late.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 29, 2017)

HoCoLion91 said:


> Pole barn.  The roof will not last long out in the weather. It will develop a crack and water leak that will not be discovered until too late.



You got that right


----------



## 3ringer (Oct 29, 2017)

A cloth type cover may do more harm than good. The camper can't get good airflow and will mildew and sweat. I used to cover my pontoon , it would be covered with mildew when I removed the cover. It does much better left uncovered. The seats are protected by two Bimini tops. A travel trailer would be a pain to cover it. The cover itself would be very heavy and hard to manage. I am in the same position as you. We need to protect our 33 foot camper too. We may have to bite the bullet and purchase a rv carport type structure. The size we need would probably cost around 2k.


----------



## Dialer (Nov 16, 2017)

Just gonna have to tarp mine....


----------



## T-N-T (Nov 16, 2017)

Roof is best


----------



## 660griz (Nov 28, 2017)

HoCoLion91 said:


> Pole barn.  The roof will not last long out in the weather. It will develop a crack and water leak that will not be discovered until too late.



Yep. Tires will last longer too. Well, everything will last longer. Cover it, anyway you can.


----------



## Longhorn 16 (Dec 4, 2017)

To me this question can be answered with another question. Do you roll the windows up in you vehicles?


----------



## Dialer (Dec 8, 2017)

Home Depot, I bought a 30x20 brown tarp and 2 jars of bungee cords for my 30 foot motorhome.  Easy one man job, and keeps the top dry.


----------



## Dialer (Feb 2, 2018)

Found a $300 cover on FB marketplace for $50.  Had it in place under 30 minutes....


----------



## Big7 (Feb 2, 2018)

Yes, you do.

An awning would be even better.


----------

